# USB Schaltzeichnung (Maus)



## HEikSTa (4. März 2002)

was ganz krankes: 
kann mir jemand sagen, wo bei nem Mauskabel für USB die Datenleitungen und (das eigentlich wichtige) wo die +5Volt und -5Volt liegen?


----------



## Thomas Lindner (5. März 2002)

Interressabte Frage... würde mich auch brennend interresieren...


----------



## HEikSTa (5. März 2002)

Der Trick dabei is nämlich: wenn man erstma weiß, woher man Strom kricht, dann is die Mausbeleuchtung ja nich mehr weit (5-10 LEDs ausm Conrad und gut is)
grade bei DER Maus, der Boomslang, is das sicher ne nette Sache.... grünes, halbdurchsichtiges Case und dann nen paar LEDs rein... fänd ich klasse :smoke:


----------

